# Connexion sharing between FreeBSD and Windows 7



## Malharhak (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello,
I just installed FreeBSD on a laptop, and discovered that its wireless card isn't compatible with freeBSD.

Since I can't connect it to the net via ethernet, I want to use the connexion of my other laptop (Windows 7 pro 64, connected via wifi) by an ethernet wire linking the two computers.

Is there any way to do this? I'm looking arround windows connexion sharing stuff, but I don't really know how I should do this.

Thanks if you have some help 

(Ps: Sorry if my english is bad, I'm french)


----------



## Malharhak (Sep 8, 2011)

Just to be sure, my wireless card is Atheros AR928X  (my laptop is a Sony Vaio VGN-NS12M by the way). Is there any chance I can get it working on freeBSD? It could avoid me this networking with windows thing.


----------

